# "Alien"-Erfinder H.R. Giger ist tot



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2014)

Moin!

Wie gestern bekannt geworden ist, ist der Künstler H.R. Giger nach einem Sturz an den Folgen seiner Verletzungen gestorben.

Giger malte seit dem er ein kleines Kind war. Er hatte als Kind oftmals Alpträume. Das malen war seine eigene Therapie gegen die Träume. Er habe sich quasi frei gemalt davon. 
Obwohl seine Arbeiten ungeheuer vielfältig waren, wurde der Schweizer Künstler mit seinen Alien-Entwürfen für den  gleichnamigen Film des Regisseurs Ridley Scott erst richtig berühmt.
1980 bekam  Giger dafür den Oscar in der Kategorie _Beste visuelle Effekte_. Seine Kreationen wurden später in Ausstellungen für Moderne Kunst gezeigt. 

H.R. Giger starb am 12.05.2014 und wurde 74 Jahre alt. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Meiner Meinung nach verliert die Welt hier einen ihrer größten Künstler.  
Kein anderer hat es je geschafft das pure böse optisch derart gut darzustellen wie H.R. Giger es mit seinem Alien tat.
Fans der Alien-Filme kann ich sein letztes Buch nur empfehlen! 

RIP!


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Mai 2014)

Oha R.I.P.


----------



## Amigo (14. Mai 2014)

R.I.P.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Mai 2014)

R.I.P H.R. Giger;  -dessen Arbeiten mir erstmals 1973 in Form des Covers der LP "Brain Salad Surgery" von 
Emerson, Lake and Palmer auffielen. 

Inliegend im Cover wurde ein ca. DIN A1 großes Poster mit dem Covermotiv von Giger mitgeliefert.
Diese LP inkl. Poster habe ich heute noch.

Infos und Bilder zu der Cover-Arbeit hier: Brain Salad Surgery - Artwork-Album design 

Falls Interesse vorhanden sein sollte; hier das Album bei Amazon.

Interessanter Artikel - H.R. Gigers Einfluss auf die Rockmusik

HR Giger Album Covers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

Schade darum aber irgendwann kommt leider für jeden der Moment. R.I.P


----------



## debalz (15. Mai 2014)

Ich mochte seine Arbeit sehr und war immer von dieser düsteren Art der Verschmelzung von organischen mit mechanischen Elementen fasziniert. Auf jeden Fall ein stilprägender Ausnahmekünstler! r.i.p.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2014)

Die Alien Filme gehören zu meinen Lieblingen... Ruhe in Frieden Hans Rudolf Giger


----------



## YuT666 (15. Mai 2014)

Für mich auf künstlerischer Ebene ein Genie ...

Bin leider erst 1990 auf Giger aufmerksam geworden, als ich das Atrocity - Hallucinations Cover gesehen habe. Das Cover vom Heartwork Album von Carcass wurde ja auch von ihm geschaffen, genauso wie viele andere.

Der Alien Space Jockey (oder "Pilot" wie Giger in nannte) ist absolut geil ...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Leben endet. Ein Vermächtnis lebt fort.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Mai 2014)

Mit Alien konnte ich nie viel anfangen, Predator mit Arni war viel cooler!


----------



## BertB (17. Mai 2014)

schade, dass "dune" von alejandro jodorowsky nichts wurde, 
mit design von giger, vor allem für giedi prime, die harkonnen heimatwelt,
nichts gegen die lynch verfilmung, gefällt mir gut, aber das wäre krass geworden
giger top


----------

